# Gran Turismo Sport - welche meiner Autos darf ich im Rennen fahren?



## Brainbow (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Gran Turismo Sport gekauft und dort ein paar Autos. Mit denen wollte ich dann gleich auf die Piste - durfte ich aber nicht. Den "kleinen" Ford Mustang oder die gewonnene Mazda Konzeptstudie darf ich in Kroatien oder auf dem Nascarkurs nicht fahren. Woher weiß ich mit welchem Auto ich in welchem Rennen starten darf? Das wäre gut vor dem Kauf zu wissen.

Danke und Grüße
Brainbow


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2017)

Brainbow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir Gran Turismo Sport gekauft und dort ein paar Autos. Mit denen wollte ich dann gleich auf die Piste - durfte ich aber nicht. Den "kleinen" Ford Mustang oder die gewonnene Mazda Konzeptstudie darf ich in Kroatien oder auf dem Nascarkurs nicht fahren. Woher weiß ich mit welchem Auto ich in welchem Rennen starten darf? Das wäre gut vor dem Kauf zu wissen.
> 
> ...


  Also, ich hab leider keine PS4 und somit auch das Spiel nicht, aber in allen Renngames, die ich so kenne, kannst du eigentlich ERST ein Rennen aussuchen und hast DANN die Option, ein Auto zu kaufen, wobei Dir dann auch nur die passenden angezeigt werden. Gibt es das bei GT nicht? Was es auch noch bei solchen Renngames normalerweise gibt sind "Autoklassen", und beim Rennen sollte dabei stehen, welche KIassen erlaubt sind. Im "Shop" kannst du dann wiederum nach Klassen filtern. So kenn ich das von allen Games, bei denen es je nach Rennen eine Beschränkung beim Auto gibt.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2017)

Kenne auch nur die alten Teile.
Da war der "Karrieremodus" doch eigentlich auch nur der, dass man sich zuerst mit kleineres Autos beschäftigte und dann immer mehr Auswahl bekam.

Wenn man mehrere Autos hatte, durfte man natürlich nicht mit jedem Auto in jeder Kategorie starten (Nur Frontantrieb, nur Amerikanische Herstelle nur bis zu einer gewissen PS-Limite, etc...)
Und so musste man sich halt für jede Kategorie erst das entsprechen Auto kaufen. Manchmal hatte mandas dann zu sehr getunt und auf einmal war das Teil nicht mehr zugelassen in einigen Kategorieren.
Das fand ich aber eben auch gut so. Denn mit einem 300PS-Auto in einer Kategorie fahren, in welcher nur 150-PS-Autos rum fahren, macht ja auch keine spass.
Zumal man auch die "kleinen" Autos beherrschen muss.

Grade beim online spielen sieht man das:
Da fahren Leute mit top getunten Autos rum, überholen Dich auf der Gerade wie nix... aber man kann ganz ruhig bleiben.
Denn bei der ersten Kurve landet sie im Kies. Das hatte ich bei Forze zu duzenden.
Die Herausforderung war dann, genug Vorsprung bis zur nächsten Kurve raus zu holen.
Ich mag den Werbeslogan:
_power is nothing without control_


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kenne auch nur die alten Teile.
> Da war der "Karrieremodus" doch eigentlich auch nur der, dass man sich zuerst mit kleineres Autos beschäftigte und dann immer mehr Auswahl bekam.


 das kommt ja noch dazu: manche Games bieten schon früh "alle" Rennen an, aber faktisch kann man die nicht fahren, da man mindestens  zB 30 andere Rennen fahren muss, um sich das erste passende Auto leisten zu können. 

Aber wie gesagt: ich hab das Game nicht, aber das sind meine Erfahrungen, und vermutlich wird es bei GT auch nicht anders sein. Ich würde halt ERST ein Rennen wählen und dann mal schauen, ob da die zugelassenen Wagen beschrieben stehen oder man sie DORT auch kaufen kann.


----------

